# Tivo Bolt w/Comcast Xfinity SF Bay Area Video Quality vs. DirecTV



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

Hi,

I am close to switching from DirecTV to Comcast Triple play w/Bolt as I pay almost $288 per month for AT&T phone/Comcast Internet/DirecTV.

Would appreciate any feedback on those that have also made the switch and if you see a noticeable difference in picture quality (DTV vs Comcast SF Bay Area - I'm in San Jose).

Also, I heard Comcast is switching to MPeg 4 and would like to know if picture quality is any different after the switch.

Thanks,
David


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

May want to review this thread for some short-term issues being worked through...

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539351


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

I did and from what I could tell it an issue with the Roamios. Is the issue also with the Bolts?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

davahad said:


> I did and from what I could tell it the issue with the Roamios. Is the issue also with the Bolts?


Even if it's not an issue as far the buffering and not being able to record the effected channels, it sounds like they're also down converting channels that are originally and supposed to be 1080i to 720p! This can severely impact image quality with the combination of h.264 compression (depending on how much bit starvation is applied) and resolution down conversion.

I haven't read a report yet on how much, if any of the quality is effected, but it's something to be aware of maybe BEFORE you decide, especially since DTV is known to have probably the best PQ amongst the major MSOs, close second being FiOS. (Do you have them as an option?)


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Even if it's not an issue as far the buffering and not being able to record the effected channels, it sounds like they're also down converting channels that are originally and supposed to be 1080i to 720p! This can severely impact image quality with the combination of h.264 compression (depending on how much bit starvation is applied) and resolution down conversion.
> 
> I haven't read a report yet on how much, if any of the quality is effected, but it's something to be aware of maybe BEFORE you decide, especially since DTV is known to have probably the best PQ amongst the major MSOs, close second being FiOS. (Do you have them as an option?)


Thanks that is good to know. Would be interesting to hear from any Bolt owners on this as well as far as the quality on the down converted channels.

My TV is set to use 1080i (older Pioneer Plasma) but the picture is always pretty good. However, I do notice on DTV that fast moving scenes have terrible picture quality. I used to have an OTA antenna and I would record both the OTA broadcast and DTV and when you compared the OTA was always better especially in fast moving scenes.

I will probably suspend my DirecTV account and try the Tivo for 30 days and don't do a contract with Comcast to make sure I am happy with the service before committing.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Does Comcast have local Xfinity stores there in SF? There's one near me here in Nashville. If so, you could drop by and have a look for yourself. Hopefully you could check out something with lots of quick motion like sports or an action flick.

As mentioned above, DTV is known for their strong HD picture quality and I have to say it's the best I've ever had among various providers (although still not quite as good on average as OTA or as 1080p streaming from Netflix or Amazon). If I had to bet, I'd count on Comcast not looking as good. But maybe it won't be a huge difference and once you get used to it, it won't matter.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Do you have FiOS as an option? Maybe even PS Vue. I'm amazed at the quality I get with that, even on fast motion and the reports that they only use 720p. I think it's due to these MSOs just compressing the hell out of their channels now to cram so much crap in them that even so called "higher resolution" channels look worse than good quality lower rez ones, like Vue. That's my experience here with Oceanic TWC anyway.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Yeah, compression makes a HUGE difference. I'll take lightly compressed 720p over heavily compressed 1080i or 1080p any day.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

Made the switch and I really do not see a difference in picture quality. DirecTV has a lot more HD channels, but then again, how many versions of HBO do I really need in HD?

The Bolt is definitely a much better DVR than the HR54 Genie which is extremely slow and laggy when using skip & replay.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

davahad said:


> The Bolt is definitely a much better DVR than the HR54 Genie which is extremely slow and laggy when using skip & replay.


Bingo!


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

davahad said:


> I did and from what I could tell it an issue with the Roamios. Is the issue also with the Bolts?


davahad, wondering if you can answer that question for us? as a sample test, can you take a look at these 3 channels on your Bolt that are a known issue on Roamio in SF Bay Area:

775 WGNPHD 720p No buffer/No record (Comcast transcoded from 1080i)
820 OWNHD 720p No buffer/No record (Comcast transcoded from 1080i)
823 P12BAHD 720p No buffer/No record

Can you buffer and record just fine on each with the Bolt? in the channel information bar, you're seeing each of the 3 channels as 720p, correct? And can you confirm your Bolt is running 20.6.1RC14 in System Information ?

THANK YOU


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

tivoyahoo said:


> davahad, wondering if you can answer that question for us? as a sample test, can you take a look at these 3 channels on your Bolt that are a known issue on Roamio in SF Bay Area:
> 
> 775 WGNPHD 720p No buffer/No record (Comcast transcoded from 1080i)
> 820 OWNHD 720p No buffer/No record (Comcast transcoded from 1080i)
> ...


I checked the 3 channels and was able to RW, FF, Skip and replay the buffer. Also recorded on each channel and played back with no problem.

My Bolt is running 20.6.1RC14 and the info for each of the above channels says 720P. Glad to know the Bolt does not have this issue.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

davahad said:


> I checked the 3 channels and was able to RW, FF, Skip and replay the buffer. Also recorded on each channel and played back with no problem. My Bolt is running 20.6.1RC14 and the info for each of the above channels says 720P. Glad to know the Bolt does not have this issue.


And sad to know they continue their assault on 1080i!


----------

